# New addition



## snake (Jan 4, 2019)

Just picked this up for the Snake Pit. $50 and the guy was 5 min away; SCORE! Man it's been years since I did preachers.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice score snake!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 4, 2019)

I curl daily on mine.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m sooooooo jealous of yours, BRICKS and Jin’s home gyms!!!!!!!!!

Fuuuckin awesome though!!!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 4, 2019)

Wish the angle was steeper. Let's see if it'll bend.


----------



## German89 (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice..

and I thought this was going to be like, a baby thread or something!

I guess it kinda is? congrats on the new baby.


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2019)

#TheMatrix said:


> I curl daily on mine.



Thanks for the Pro tip. I'm just going to be happy that I don't have to curl in the squat rack. That EZ curl bar never really fitted.



jennerrator said:


> I’m sooooooo jealous of yours, BRICKS and Jin’s home gyms!!!!!!!!!
> 
> fuuuckin awesome though!!!!!!




I know the owner, I can get you a night pass.



Gadawg said:


> Wish the angle was steeper. Let's see if it'll bend.


I thought the same thing G! But it has a seat so I can sit down while lifting. lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 4, 2019)

im slowly getting thing together but dont have the space in my car to move most shit.  

Than i end up on my buddies schedule with a truck.....By the time he's ready half of the stuff is sold by than.  

Nice buy


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 4, 2019)

Got any cables in there snake or all free weights?


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Got any cables in there snake or all free weights?



Cable crossover and a lat pulldown/ lower cable row.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 4, 2019)

snake said:


> Just picked this up for the Snake Pit. $50 and the guy was 5 min away; SCORE! Man it's been years since I did preachers.



Only $50 and it's heavy duty? That's a fukking steal!


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 4, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> I’m sooooooo jealous of yours, BRICKS and Jin’s home gyms!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuuuckin awesome though!!!!!!



Totally agree.  The three of you could legitimately charge a membership fee.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2019)

This is a good piece. I like to use the pad backwards so the arm is straight down. Spider curl maybe?


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 4, 2019)

Now you really do need to place that in the squat rack to do those properly...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 4, 2019)

The Snake Pit is some next level home gym'ing.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice addition always loved the preacher curl.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 5, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is a good piece. I like to use the pad backwards so the arm is straight down. Spider curl maybe?



Huge fan of the Scott curl, but as mentioned Snake, for myself anyway, the 90 deg. approach is a pure arm blaster. Good buy!


----------

